# Kleines Problem mit Meta



## slipknoter6 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo;
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5" URL=http://slipknoter6.sl.funpic.de/board/>
<title>(Xtrem)DarkLegend the board what is GTA SA / SAMP turns******</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="styles.css" type="text/css" />
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil1 {color: #FFFFFF}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="container">
    <div id="header">
    <p>DarkLegend the Bord</p>
    </div>
    <div id="header2">
    </div>
    <div id="nav">
        <ul id="qm0" class="qmmc">
            <li><a href="homee.html" title="Home">Home</a></li>
            <li><a href="#" title="Forum">Forum</a></li>
            <li><a href="teame.html" title="Team">Team</a></li>
            <li><a href="loade.html" title="neues">Downloads</a></li>
            <li><a href="fragene.html" title="startpage">Question</a>
                    <ul>
                    <li><a href="javascript:void(0)">How to register?</a></li>
                    <li><a href="javascript:void(0)">Where will log in what it is?</a></li>
                    <li><a href="javascript:void(0)">Are there advantages with downloading?</a></li>
                    <li><a href="javascript:void(0)">Why can not I see everything?</a></li>
                    </ul>
        </li>
            </li>
        </ul>
  </div>
        <div id="content">
            <div class="Stil2" id="page">
            <h2 class="Stil1">Right</h2>
            <p class="Stil1">You have successfully Registered. You will be redirected in 10 seconds</p>

          </div>
    </div>    
    <div id="sidebar">    
        <div id="specialsheader">
        Login
        </div>
        <div id="specials" align="right">            <form action="login.html" method="post">
            <p>
   Username: <input name="username" ><br >
   Passwort: <input type="password" name="passwort" ><br >
   <input type="submit" value="Anmelden" > <input accept="reg.php" type="button" value="Registrien">
   </p>
  </form><br>
        </div>
        <div id="specialsheader">
        Über uns
        </div>
        <div id="specials">
            
            <p>Wir sind ein SA:MP Clan.<br>Wir haben uns auf Freeroam Spezialisiert<br>Interesse am Clan?<br>Bewerb dich im <a href="http://germanfreeroam.ge.funpic.de/forum">Forum</a></p>
        </div>
        </div>
        <div class="clear"></div>
</div>
    
    <div id="footer">
        <p>2010 Copyright &copy; by Slipknoter6. All rights reserved.</p>
</div>
            
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
So jetzt zu mein Problem!
Mein  Problem ist das der meta nicht weiterleitet. Der Ladet die seite nur neu wieso?
und die url gibt es


----------



## Parantatatam (15. Oktober 2010)

Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass der Fehler offensichtlich ist, frage ich mich gerade, warum du zwei mal das gleiche Thema erstellst. Du hast doch die gleiche Frage schon einmal hier gestellt.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (16. Oktober 2010)

slipknoter6 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5" URL=http://slipknoter6.sl.funpic.de/board/>
> ```
> 
> Mein Problem ist das der meta nicht weiterleitet. Der Ladet die seite nur neu wieso?


In deiner  heiteren Spielerunde "*Aus drei mach zwei*" (-> http://www.tutorials.de/php/367591-wie-soll-ich-bei-php-weiterleiten.html#post1903593) hast du bei diesem Versuch die falschen Hütchen vom Feld entfernt und verschoben  


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http://slipknoter6.sl.funpic.de/board/">
```

Man/Frau beachte das wieder eingeschobene Semikolon nach der Zeitansage.


----------

